# People and Breakfasts



## Stooob (Apr 13, 2010)

What is it with a lot of people and not being able to eat anything, or just a small amount of a morning? Seems very common, alot of the lads at school will leave the house for college and tha without eating anything, or just 1 piece of toast. I know for a fact when i get up in the mornin, im fcking starvin and can nock back anything in **** load of amounts hahaha!


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Ditto, I could eat for hours in the morning. Loads of kids when I was at school just ate a biscuit b4 leaving the house, no wonder they looked so skinny


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

some of these threads these days.

ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Stooob (Apr 13, 2010)

Fragjuice said:


> Ditto, I could eat for hours in the morning. Loads of kids when I was at school just ate a biscuit b4 leaving the house, no wonder they looked so skinny


Still is the same wiv alot of my mates, they point the finger and laugh at me because of my cup of oats and protein haha!


----------



## Stooob (Apr 13, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> some of these threads these days.
> 
> ahhhhhhhh.


enlighten me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Very true, breakfast is the most important meal of the day! I always make sure i get a decent sized breakfast. Or even if it's just an apple and a piece of fruit, that will do the job.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i struggle 1st thing after getting up but within a hour i am ravenous and could eat a horse lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes - breakfast is the most important meal of the day - which is why you shouldn't eat it as soon as you get up!

You should eat some protein, fat and carbs before bed to keep your body anabolic through the night, but not eat anything, especially carbs, for an hour or two after you get up.

This way you can train your body to use its fat reserves first.

Then you'll be ready for a good complex breakfast later after you've got going.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I stuggle with breakfast to be honest.

50g of oats and 50g of whey in a shaker for me. Liquid breakfast.

Appetite gets better as the day goes on though.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - breakfast is the most important meal of the day - which is why you shouldn't eat it as soon as you get up!
> 
> You should eat some protein, fat and carbs before bed to keep your body anabolic through the night, but not eat anything, especially carbs, for an hour or two after you get up.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. Really have to force myself to eat first thing so I might start waiting for a while before my first meal.

What would be the latest you could get away with. A couple of hours?


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> some of these threads these days.
> 
> ahhhhhhhh.


Thats a bit rich coming fro you mate seeing as you made the thread below

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/94667-poop-took-pee-south-park.html

Contradictive or what :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> That's interesting. Really have to force myself to eat first thing so I might start waiting for a while before my first meal.
> 
> What would be the latest you could get away with. A couple of hours?


Well, depending how physical your job is you can train yourself to go till lunchtime, but by then your body would certainly be needing some protein, so at least have a mid-morning shake and a piece of fruit.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Well, depending how physical your job is you can train yourself to go till lunchtime, but by then your body would certainly be needing some protein, so at least have a mid-morning shake and a piece of fruit.


Would that cause the body to use muscle as an energy source or is that another bodybuilding myth?

I normally get up at 6.00am and breakfast in work is at 8.30. Not a particularly physical job but i'm on my feet running around quite a bit.

Getting fed-up of pushing food down and feeling sick for the next couple of hours.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Would that cause the body to use muscle as an energy source or is that another bodybuilding myth?
> 
> I normally get up at 6.00am and breakfast in work is at 8.30. Not a particularly physical job but i'm on my feet running around quite a bit.
> 
> Getting fed-up of pushing food down and feeling sick for the next couple of hours.


As long as you have any bodyfat and are eating enough protein your body won't consume muscle for energy, even if you eat no carbs.

Your body has huge nutritional capacity. The notion that you must eat six or more meals a day is false.

Your overall metabolic rate is the same if you eat the same amount of food in 3 meals as in 6.

There may be some slight advantage in having protein and carbs before and after working out, but really you can eat anything whenever you like as long as you get enough protein and fat and control your carbs so you don't store fat.

This applies to bodybuilders seeking lean muscle growth.

Of course, preparation for a bodybuilding competition is a different, expert area.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks PD.

Nice post. Much appreciated.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry but I don't believe you should wait for breakfast!

If you want to wait an hour for carbs to each their own but no protein after being fasted for 9 hours? Then you say wait til lunch?

That will be over 12 hours without any food at all? no chance would that be beneficial to a bodybuilder,

catabolic state from sleeping aside,

I could not fit in all my food from 1pm- 11pm I wouldn't be able to consume enough decent calories in that space of time, normally by 1pm I would have had at least 1500 cals via 2meals


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im with db here, for a normal "healthy" person maybe leaving breaky till later would work but for bodybuilders trying to grow and/or fit in all there meals it isnt ideal nor practical


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

DB said:


> Sorry but I don't believe you should wait for breakfast!
> 
> If you want to wait an hour for carbs to each their own but no protein after being fasted for 9 hours? Then you say wait til lunch?
> 
> ...


I did say above that you'd at least need some protein!



hilly said:


> im with db here, for a normal "healthy" person maybe leaving breaky till later would work but for bodybuilders trying to grow and/or fit in all there meals it isnt ideal nor practical


You don't need to "fit in" all your meals!

There's no truth that you need to eat 6 or more meals a day rather than 3 - studies show overall your metabolism is the same for the same food spread over 3 or 6.

The body has huge nutritional capacity. It takes at least 3 - 6 hours for various foods to transit your stomach and small intestine where nutrients are absorbed.

Last night I went out to a great chinese with bodybuilder friends and was easily able to eat probably half my daily requirements of protein and fat in one go - delicious - and I'm quite big!

Of course, when you're preparing for a comp and right on the edge of nutrutional limits, your food intakes do need to be carefully timed and controlled.

But for normal lean gaining delaying breakfast definitely aids fat loss, and getting all you need in a few good meals a day is perfectly adequate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I never mentioned a set amount of meals pro. What i was getting at is that if i eat just 3 or 4 x per day i am starving even if these are larger meals. for instance currently im at around 2800. i have tried having this over 4 meals and its a big no no im hungry and end up eating more. 6 meals is my sweet spot. Now i wouldnt want nor be comfy trying to push 6 feeding times between 12 dinner and 10pm.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

hilly said:


> I never mentioned a set amount of meals pro. What i was getting at is that if i eat just 3 or 4 x per day i am starving even if these are larger meals. for instance currently im at around 2800. i have tried having this over 4 meals and its a big no no im hungry and end up eating more. 6 meals is my sweet spot. Now i wouldnt want nor be comfy trying to push 6 feeding times between 12 dinner and 10pm.


Why try to eat 6 meals in 10 hours? (Though some bodybuilders do!)

Most of our famous huge navvies used only to eat 3 good meals in a 12 hour working day - and they built all our railways and canals by hand...

Like most farmworkers, they used to have breakfast an hour or two after they started working: something like start work at 6, breakfast at 8, midday meal around 12:30, evening meal at 6.

So it's a matter of training your body, and if it expects to get fed at certain times you will feel hungry if you miss or delay a meal.

Many guys are couch potatoes after their supper in the early evening - which is fine as you need rest to grow - but they can't be burning much energy then.

Don't forget that eating meat and fats is far more satiating than carbs, and there's no point in gorging carbs to gain calories for their own sake.


----------



## Stooob (Apr 13, 2010)

I wake up with crazy munchies, i have a good source of carbs and protein before i go to bed also.

an you use a weetabix as a substitute of oats? Obviously using the right amount of biscuits to get the right amount on nutrition, i have a weakside for it


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Prodiver said:


> I did say above that you'd at least need some protein!


 Apologies, I must have missed that :beer:



Prodiver said:


> You don't need to "fit in" all your meals!
> 
> There's no truth that you need to eat 6 or more meals a day rather than 3 - studies show overall your metabolism is the same for the same food spread over 3 or 6.
> 
> ...


Still mate, u can't expect someone to eat 4-5000cals of healthy clean food in 10 hours, my appetite would be all messed up by fasting for 14 or so hours I would be full after the first sitting for a long time and struggle to fit the other meals in,

I totally understand your point that u can easily have 5000 cals in 3 meals and eatting maccy d's kfc, chinese etc I could do it no problem but the problem comes when u want to gain good clean weight and above all stay healthy,

just IMHO



paddy said:


> Most of our famous huge navvies used only to eat 3 good meals in a 12 hour working day - and they built all our railways and canals by hand...
> 
> Like most farmworkers, they used to have breakfast an hour or two after they started working: something like start work at 6, breakfast at 8, midday meal around 12:30, evening meal at 6.
> 
> So it's a matter of training your body, and if it expects to get fed at certain times you will feel hungry if you miss or delay a meal.


NO offense mate but I'd rather not base my diet on what the above guys look like? lol I've never seen a farmer with a physique I say 'Wow' to, don't get me wrong they are big boys but so it Terry Hollands and I don't wanna look like him either!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - breakfast is the most important meal of the day - which is why you shouldn't eat it as soon as you get up!
> 
> You should eat some protein, fat and carbs before bed to keep your body anabolic through the night, but not eat anything, especially carbs, for an hour or two after you get up.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting way to look at it and I don't disagree... but if you don't have a bodyfat retention problem and aren't concerned about losing fat, would there then be any advantage in waiting before eating?

I would think that since the time you wake is when cortisol levels are highest of all (cortisols ability to liberate fatty acids for energy use being part of the reason why you can burn fat well if unfed immediately upon waking), if muscle mass retention is a priority over losing fat then it makes sense to block the cortisol with immediate nutrient intake as soon as you wake.

Big protein feeds at night I am really not sure about... the theory, that the body will be unfed for eight hours and so slow release protein intake before bed will limit catabolism, is fine but has anyone really noticed a difference between taking protein before sleep and not taking it on muscle growth?

I used to do this religiously but since stopping haven't noticed any reduction in the rate of muscle gain at all.

Unfortunately I haven't found any study data comparing night time feeding with non night time feedings in reference to resistance training that might clarify things, but from what I understand most of the nitrogen loss at night (negative nitrogen balance from protein loss) occurs due to depletion not of muscle protein but of intracellular protein which gets used as part of protein turnover for replenishing structural proteins in cardiac, hepatic and renal tissues... you don't actually lose much skeletal muscle over night at all (if they look smaller in the a.m. it's due to fluid loss)... going unfed whilst asleep is nowhere near as catabolic to muscle as going unfed whilst awake and moving about.

IMO a pre bed feed of protein only seems to help if making up for a shortfall in how much eaten during the day.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

DB said:


> ...
> 
> NO offense mate but I'd rather not base my diet on what the above guys look like? lol I've never seen a farmer with a physique I say 'Wow' to, don't get me wrong they are big boys but so it Terry Hollands and I don't wanna look like him either!


Question is, how many farmers have you seen lately, or ever? :laugh:

My point about the navvies sprang from some of my earlier posts about traditonal healthy diets.

They were famously big muscled and healthy - liesured people used to go on excursions to see and admire them. They lived on brown bread and huge amounts of beef and weak beer, cheese and onions.

Can't have been bad! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

my appetites at its worst in the morning...i have to warm up before atempting to eat...start with a coffee...then around 45 mins later will have sum cereal, nana and a shake......sometimes i eat/ have my shake on the bus.....as long as i eat before work im happy.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Prodiver said:


> Question is, how many farmers have you seen lately, or ever? :laugh:
> 
> My point about the navvies sprang from some of my earlier posts about traditonal healthy diets.
> 
> ...


Hardly mass monsters or people anyone would inspire to look like dude?!

http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/images/bromley/crystal-palace/navvies-00845-640.jpg


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I can happily eat chocolate cake in the morning, or chips or anything I want really.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's an interesting way to look at it and I don't disagree... but if you don't have a bodyfat retention problem and aren't concerned about losing fat, would there then be any advantage in waiting before eating?
> 
> I would think that since the time you wake is when cortisol levels are highest of all (cortisols ability to liberate fatty acids for energy use being part of the reason why you can burn fat well if unfed immediately upon waking), if muscle mass retention is a priority over losing fat then it makes sense to block the cortisol with immediate nutrient intake as soon as you wake....


This is really interesting!

Will cortisol reduce muscle mass in 2 hours or so?

And how much of what foods are required to block cortisol - and how soon?

I suspect a lot of bodybuilders have more trouble getting rid of the flab than building muscle.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

DB said:


> Hardly mass monsters or people anyone would inspire to look like dude?!
> 
> http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/images/bromley/crystal-palace/navvies-00845-640.jpg


Right! But they weren't the real navvies.

Google "railway navvies" and enjoy a few pages of pics - some big blokes there!

http://www.google.co.uk/images?client=safari&rls=en&q=railway%20navvies&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Prodiver said:


> Right! But they weren't the real navvies.
> 
> Google "railway navvies" and enjoy a few pages of pics - some big blokes there!
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/images?client=safari&rls=en&q=railway%20navvies&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


I looked! they all looked ****! lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Although not as extreme as ProDiver these days my breakfast goes like this.

Wake up have 15 humapro tablets and a couple pieces of fruit drink a load of water and have some coffee. Then 1-2 hours later i have a real food meal. I am not hungry first thing in the am so this works for me.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

DB said:


> I looked! they all looked ****! lol


Just coz they weren't wearing muscle clothing!  :laugh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

It wouldn't be practical for me to wait a few hours as by then I would be at work, and wouldn't fancy eating breakfast there.

However I always wake up hungry so eating is no problem for me


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Case study...............

I wake up, stumble downstairs, grab the blender still half asleep and bang in,...

30g unflavoured whey, 30g Flavoured blend, 80g oats, add water and a splash of milk, press the blend button.

Tip out vit c tab, sea kelp, Udos oil caps while blending.

Knock back drink and pills. Get on with day.

And i look ok. Works for me.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

It's all to do with appetite suppression - some people's is stronger than others. I have practically zero lol so wake up starving. Ideally (for us bodybuilders) you want the suppression to end just after you wake up so you can eat and trigger an anabolic state as quickly as possible (as dlvt says). Unfortunately for some people the suppression is so high that they can't even entertain the idea of eating. The flip side is that these people are often leaner than those of us with low natural appetite suppression.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i wake up feeling sick im so hungry most days. life is cruel to me. the fat kid from years ago is always trying ti climb back out.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh and three meals a day might work if they have high fat content so they sit in the stomach for hours and thus have a slow digestion rate but if you're on a reasonably low fat diet you will need to eat more often if you want a good consistent flow of nutritents throughout the day.

Don't forget we have a very limited capacity to store carbs (and a limited cellular uptake rate too) so too many carbs or too many simple carbs in a low fat meal can quickly overwhelm you and so a good deal of them will be converted to fat. Better to spread the carbs out and try to reduce this happening.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

hilly said:


> i wake up feeling sick im so hungry most days. life is cruel to me. the fat kid from years ago is always trying ti climb back out.


PMSL! I hear you mate. I've had oats, protein drink, bowl of mince beef and mushrooms already and I'm still hungry


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have had,

3 turkey rashers, 2 kiwi fruit, half a bagel jam and a protein shake and I've been up since 7:15.

Some interesting reading in here.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

plenty of studies show those who eat breakfast tend to stay leaner and overeat less later on in the day so for fat loss i would always favour a good breaky

most people cant face food IMO becasue there still tired and havent slept well or for long enough - if you are not waking yourself around your time you need to get up then you arent having enough sleep and therefore your digestion is still a sleep

I get up at 5am each morning and i am ravenous but I wake around that time naturally, if i get to bed to late and the alarm has to wake me then I am not as hungry

I think spreeading your intake over more meals whilst not beneficial for metabolism like people state does aid compliance for those restricting kcals

like wise its more of a benefit to eat a large meal for breaky when gaining mass - if you back front load you kcals your more likely to eat enough each day - miss/skip breakfats and your playing catch up all day


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> I get up at 5am each morning


What time do you go to bed?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> plenty of studies show those who eat breakfast tend to stay leaner and overeat less later on in the day so for fat loss i would always favour a good breaky...


Other studies have found that many obese people eat just as much for lunch even if they eat breakfast.

Please note I'm not advocating missing breakfast - I think a good complex breakfast is beneficial.

But it's been observed that guys who work/get going before breakfast tend to be leaner.

Dtlv's post on cortisol is very interesting.

Could it be that the body's mobilization of its own body fat counteracts the cortisol?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I wake up at 6:30 but don't eat til 8:30 when I'm at work where I'll have oats and a protein shake. I'm just not hungry when I wake up.


----------



## sthelensboy1989 (May 20, 2010)

you cant beat a bowl of wheatabix and a peice of fruit with a glass of milk or orange yummm


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Matt 1 said:


> What time do you go to bed?


around 10.30-11pm so average just over six hours - at a weekend its more midnight and then the kids have me up at 7am so I average another hour on saturday and sunday roughly

prodiver i can see your point but personally I have always found that i just dont function that well without food down my gob within half an hour of waking


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

3 meals a day would be torture to me... a nice trickle of food throughout the day is what i like and a big fuk off breakfast after i have taken the dog for a walk in the morn!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Franko columbo only ate 3 to 4 meals a day


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> around 10.30-11pm so average just over six hours - at a weekend its more midnight and then the kids have me up at 7am so I average another hour on saturday and sunday roughly
> 
> prodiver i can see your point but personally I have always found that i just dont function that well without food down my gob within half an hour of waking


Fair enough, don't think I could manage only 6hours sleep :laugh:

I'm always hungry when I wake up however, and I do believe breakfast to be very important.. You're 'breaking' the 'fast' (no food) which you endure over night. its important to kick start your body before doing anything during the day, hence its good to eat breakfast! In my opinion!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

pro diver - let it be known that I am not dogmatic in my views

accoridng to this i might owe you an apology if the evidence is to be believed

still goign to eat my breakie first thign though :thumb:

http://articles.elitefts.com/articles/nutrition/logic-does-not-apply-part-2-breakfast/


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Franko columbo only ate 3 to 4 meals a day


im amazed he still managed to solve all those cases. to be fair he looked like sh1t though


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I never really ate a lot for breakfast as i grew up. Normally skipped it, sometimes skipped lunch too. Was a fat kid and never understood why as i didnt eat a lot.

Only been the last 6-8 months that i've really been eating breakfast. And with new diet and workout routine, i find i wake up and my stomach is screaming for food. Is a nice feeling


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> pro diver - let it be known that I am not dogmatic in my views
> 
> accoridng to this i might owe you an apology if the evidence is to be believed
> 
> ...


No apology needed! Just delay your brekky till 11:00... :wink:

Good to read some hard evidence, though - thanks!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I find it hard to eat 2 min within waking but always manage to force it down!

1.5 - 2 hours later i can eat a horse


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats an interesting read. Sadly i workout daily at 10.30am. I get up at 6am so would only give me a window of about 30 mins (between 9.00-9.30) for breakfast...

I shall ponder this as an option. Reps for the info.


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

I never used to eat breakfast as a nipper and always had really low bodyfat and was the most muscular person i knew at the same or similar age.

I only eat it now because i know i need to. And my appetite grows as the day goes on, sort of a reverse to how it should be!ha


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

wow alot of posts here, im up at 6.30 am, and by 6.50

ive had

4 eggs, 4 whites 1 yolk, 3 sausages or 2 pork chops any meat, chicken, turkey, or just bang a tin of tuna in my scambled egg with 30g of cheese, and a cup of black coffe, 2 hours later im hungry again! i love brekefast!


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

I work a 3 shift system and I still wake up starving on every shift.

Even when I'm on 6-2 I'm up at 4.20am to do my fasted cardio( dieting) as soon as I'm finished I'm famished. Once showered and at work the the munch can begin


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ive been reading up recently on Dave Tate (ex US powerlifter) and he was talking about how a lot of the guys only ate 2-3 BIG meals a day in order to lower their metabolism so they could put on weight.

There is no set thing when it comes to eating. Each to their own,


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

hsmann87 said:


> Ive been reading up recently on Dave Tate (ex US powerlifter) and he was talking about how a lot of the guys only ate 2-3 BIG meals a day in order to lower their metabolism so they could put on weight.
> 
> There is no set thing when it comes to eating. Each to their own,


But eating fewer meals doesn't lower your metabolism, despite the received wisdom!

It's most likely that they simply got hungrier between fewer meals and so ate more overall.

And the fact is, we're all much more similar than we are different, so we can be very confident that what happens for one, and some, will happen to most.

This is how medicine and bodybuilding work!

It's worth reading again the article that Glen found:

http://articles.elitefts.com/articles/nutrition/logic-does-not-apply-part-2-breakfast/


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> pro diver - let it be known that I am not dogmatic in my views
> 
> accoridng to this i might owe you an apology if the evidence is to be believed
> 
> ...


I don't think that article properly examines the implications of the very studies they reference... first and most immediate point that hit me was that they acknowledge the rise in fatty acid release due to cotrisol but dont explore whether it comes from subcutaneous fat or intramuscular fat.

In most cases cortisol induced liberation of fatty acids comes from intramuscular fat not subcut fat.

There are other points I don't like in their referencing of studies... where some of the studies they reference don't actually support the point they are trying to make, or at least only support the point under the specific conditions of the study and aren't strong enough to generalise for everyone and every condition.

Another very general point is that not everyone has the same goals anyway... that article suggests that Breakfast is a bad idea for everyone saying "The only reasonable conclusion the facts support is that breakfast sucks." It doesn't explore the vast range of behavioural patterns and dietary strategies and the multiple factors that people follow resulting in different needs.

For some people in some conditions they may suffer no detriment to skipping or delaying breakfast, but to generalise that to everyone is poor science.

A very dogmatic and closed minded article in my view.

EDIT - ok, on a re-read I can see it's an article primarily to sell a diet plan book called 'Carb Nite®'... since he's selling a product and using the article to do so of course he's gonna take a one sided scientific approach, goes with the territory.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

I work shifts and it doesn't matter when i wake up- in the morning or in the evening, I always eat a lot when i wake up, otherwise i just don't feel right..Actually i have noticed that if i don't eat properly after my sleep it affects my energy levels during the rest of the day.Or maybe it just me?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Personally I can't eat anything solid in the morning so I blend myself up a 1500 calories egg/oat/weight gainer and milk concoction. Job done!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Baz R said:


> Thats a bit rich coming fro you mate seeing as you made the thread below
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/94667-poop-took-pee-south-park.html
> 
> Contradictive or what :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now that is some good Pwnage. Reps :lol:


----------



## f1R3fLy (Oct 17, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Well, depending how physical your job is you can train yourself to go till lunchtime, but by then your body would certainly be needing some protein, so at least have a mid-morning shake and a piece of fruit.


U actually have scientific evidence of the statements that you are making?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

f1R3fLy said:


> U actually have scientific evidence of the statements that you are making?


I'll bet he does


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

he might produe something but tbh id stick to sense and logic


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I read an article that breakfast isnt that essential and was made up by cereal companys  (and funnily enough Kellogs believed eating breakfast helped prevent masterbation)

It basically doesnt matter to me, i dont eat 6 meals a day, I eat when I want to. If I don't fancy a big breakfast ill atleast try force some blended oats and whey down me though


----------

